# Tiger,cheetah Cubs For sale



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow. Of course litter trained, clearly very important to someone who will be keeping big cats, because that is obviously the biggest problem to overcome when keeping a tiger as a house pet. I'll take two!


----------

